
How a stained glass window is made - barredo
http://beyerstudio.com/blog/
======
zafka
Thanks! I have been around stained glass folks quite a bit,but while they
repair using the h shaped lead, most used the copper foil method. I had never
heard about the putty, so I am off to research that a bit.

